# Westie Puppy Wanted,



## aquarius (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello all

Now that we are settled in Los Alcazares, Murcia, we would love to get a Westie (West Highland White Terrier) puppy. We're not bothered if it is male or female.

If you know where we could find a puppy please let us have the contact details.

Hoping someone can help

Thanks


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

aquarius said:


> Hello all
> 
> Now that we are settled in Los Alcazares, Murcia, we would love to get a Westie (West Highland White Terrier) puppy. We're not bothered if it is male or female.
> 
> ...


Google "cachorros west highland white, murcia" and one of the sites that comes up is olx.com (free classifieds) - lots of breeders listed there. Or best get in contact with your local vet who may know of a local registered breeder in the area - you've got to be certain that they're reputable breeders.

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Forget looking for a specific breed and consider giving a home to one of the many unwanted Spanish dogs that every area is overun with.

They are the most loving and grateful dogs you'll ever find!

They love Brits and gravitate towards us.....so very soon you will have one who'll come looking for _you!_


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*I'm so jealous!!!*

Westies are lovely little pooches. We had one several years back and what a character. She was lovely. 

However, I can see where EXtreme is coming from. The little campo dogs are gorgeous. Very similar in nature to a Westie and can be a similar size. I know money is not an issue for you but if you was to pick one up from a sactuary or the like it will have it's injections etc. Why not have a look and see if you fall in love with one of them.

I am sooo jealous cos I WANT ONE..... but hubby won't let me  The reason being that after 6 years we may have to return to the UK...sobsobsob.

Anyway, it will be nice to know what sort you end up with whether it be a Westie or a campo dog or even a cat!!!

Chica. xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´ve gotta westie we brought with us, Gizzmo and he´s a great little chap! I´ve also got a campo puppy that someone "gave" us when he was just 3 weeks old and he´s lovely too, however, he moults terribly, leaving white hairs everywhere he goes. Westies dont moult!!?

I´ve seen westies for sale in pet shops, but they´re very expensive €500 but they´re expensive in the UK too. Maybe look through your local newspaper classifieds???

Jo xxx

Jo


----------



## andylo (Sep 25, 2009)

hi, we met a breeder at uk who has westty puppies ready for a new home, we have on our commander made his three days and it arrived yesterday when I saw that you looked as a puppy I westty I am told that its to help you. are email is: [email protected].


----------

